# Reverse Seared Ribeyes on the Yoder YS640



## texomakid (May 12, 2018)

One of the reasons I bought this pellet smoker was it's ability to sear. So I see all this hype on Reverse seared steaks and figured I'd give it a try. I had 3 - 1" rib eyes in the fridge. I marinade one of them with Allegro original marinate (2 hours) and the other 2 I just prepped with olive oil and basic seasonings (salt, pepper, garlic salt, onion salt,) I put the steaks in the Yoder prepped for sear but set on 200 deg. It's temp ramps up and down but it settled down and actually got some smoke on the steaks. I was using Cookin Pellets Hickory pellets. I let the steaks stay in the smoker for about an hour. They reached a temps from 115 to 125 in that hour. Then I pulled them off and cranked up the Yoder to 475. Once it reached 465 I put the steaks on the searing plates. 1 minute - turn 90 deg - 1 min - flip - same on the other side and then pulled them after a total of 4 minutes on the searing plates. They were very good. I can say this procedure would probably be better used with a much thicker cut such as a 2" tomahawk rib eye so I'll try this again at some point with a much thicker cut. We loved the steaks and the allegro marinade has a very good flavor for a change up from the norm. Bon apatite.


























So to answer the many questions about pellet grills and the ability to sear there are several on the market that can do this and I can say the Yoder YS640 does it and does it well.


----------



## Lookn4u (May 12, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## SonnyE (May 12, 2018)

Woo-Hoo!
Lookit them beautiful sear lines!

I'd expect you could sear most any hunk of meat like that.
Purdy!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

That’s Fantastic!

We have just about entirely shelved our sous vide in preference for the reverse sear.

Though our filets will still marry to the sous vide and the CI skillet sear!

Pat


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2018)

Fantastic looking meal!
Al


----------



## Braz (May 13, 2018)

I have found that putting the steaks in the freezer for a bit and getting them to around 30F before putting them on the smoke adds additional "smokieness" that we like.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 13, 2018)

Nice job on that reverse sear. The steaks look wonderful. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## ross77 (May 13, 2018)

They look great.  I reverse sear ribeyes from Costco quite often.  If you have Grill Grates, flip them over and sear on the flat side.  You'll get a nice even sear over the entire meat surface.  I've found that 180 for 90 min on my RecTec puts a nice smoke flavor on the steaks.  They also seem to cook more evenly throughout the steak.


----------

